# ivermectin dosage



## Randi

What is the dosage for Ivermec injectable for ND's. It is given orally, correct?


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ivermecting injectable can be given orally at a rate of 1cc per 20lbs

or inject it at the label directions (I think its like 1cc per 110lbs)


----------



## Randi

Thank you


----------



## packhillboers

It is so good to get help on these forums. I appreciate the information I've gotten over reading through the comments. It has been wonderful source of information. I have a question about the ivermectin (indectable orally) What is the difference in using the horse paste ivermectin? Is it more effective to use the injectable kind? I have been using this and it was quite easy to give our goats but I'm not sure it is working. We have boers. They were wormed with the horse paste right after kidding. 3 months later, they are looking so thin. I was wondering if we should be worming with the injectable ivermectin (orally)? Perhaps I should be using the ivermectin (plus) now that they are not pregnant?
Thank you.


----------



## kelebek

I give my injectable at 1cc per 100 pounds

Horse paste you triple the dose - so a 100# goat gets 300# of paste.


----------



## liz

The paste wormers contain 1.87% ivermectin per tube and the injectible contains 1% per bottle....I use the paste wormers as it's more economical for me due to the fact that I only worm per fecals and having a tube handy for dosing every 10 days is better than having a large bottle that would expire before I could make use of the $.

I triple the weight and broke down the dosing and have the card on my fridge so it's easy to just load the syringe with the amount needed per goat.


----------



## StaceyRosado

packhillboers said:


> It is so good to get help on these forums. I appreciate the information I've gotten over reading through the comments. It has been wonderful source of information. I have a question about the ivermectin (indectable orally) What is the difference in using the horse paste ivermectin? Is it more effective to use the injectable kind? I have been using this and it was quite easy to give our goats but I'm not sure it is working. We have boers. They were wormed with the horse paste right after kidding. 3 months later, they are looking so thin. I was wondering if we should be worming with the injectable ivermectin (orally)? Perhaps I should be using the ivermectin (plus) now that they are not pregnant?
> Thank you.


I find the injectable to be most effective as I can dose a lot better - and yes I give it orally. to me the dosing amounts are easy to figure while with the paste I am mostly confused and never know if I am giving enough. I think each is good just go with what you are most comfortable using. :thumbup:

always worm 7-10 days after first worming to get the hatching eggs. Or you will end up with an infestation again.


----------



## breezy2

can you tell me what size needle to use? I am afraid of the big ones but have had probloms with the small ones being to small to let the med out- ivermectin


----------



## Randi

Make sure you push air into the bottle before withdrawing solution. If you put one needle into the bottle without a syringe it will act as an air port and allow the solution to withdraw more easily.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I usually use a 22 gage needle


----------



## kelebek

I use 20 guage and use luer lock syringes


----------



## bleatinghearts

Merry, I wonder if it wouldn't be a good idea to take a fecal sample it to see if that's what your dealing with or maybe its nutritional. Some hay looks great but come to find out, after being tested, is maybe lacking in something.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

bleatinghearts said:


> Merry, I wonder if it wouldn't be a good idea to take a fecal sample it to see if that's what your dealing with or maybe its nutritional. Some hay looks great but come to find out, after being tested, is maybe lacking in something.


 :hi5: 
Fecal test is always good idea!!


----------



## RunAround

Fecal tests are the best way to go, but sometimes it's not financially feasible. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

RunAround said:


> Fecal tests are the best way to go, but sometimes it's not financially feasible. :thumb:


Yes you are right! I have also heard some people here post about the outrageous cost there vet charges for one. 
If people treat with or without a test be sure to do the right dose and do the follow up round/rounds.


----------



## bleatinghearts

Randi...dont mean to take over the post but I'm wondering what people in the lower 48 pay for fecal tests. Last time I had one done it was $30. Is that average? And I've heard from someone that had a lot of goats that they put a few droppings from diff goats and put it in one sample. :whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

My vet charges $10 per sample and I bought a microscope and started doing my own. 

Pooling the samples only if you plan to treat everyone if there is a high count. If you want to treat individual you don't know who the eggs came from. Also if you pool 2 goats that have very low/normal worm load with one that is very high. When the sample is done it may come back low since the 2 clean goats diluted the number of eggs in the sample. So :shrug:


----------



## breezy2

What is the average cost? I paid $19 yesterday. I could do the one I was concerned about but not another who is showing no signs of anything. I would have liked to do that to get an idea of the whole herds status. But I need to buy hay this month too!


----------



## Randi

I'm moving. My vet charges $40!! I am getting the sample kit soon and I will do my own testing.

BTW, if you keep Strongid in your med box, you can give that and Ivermec to the dog for a fraction of the cost of Heart-guard.


----------



## liz

Use caution on giving a dog ivermectin...some collie breeds are very sensitive to it and some have died. Shelties, Border Collies etc.


----------



## packhillboers

It costs me $13 here in California for a sample. But that was from one goat sample not several.

Australian Shepherds, Border Collies and some other similar dog breeds can at times from what I have heard have a sensitivity to ivermectin. I would pay the money for the Heart Guard if you can afford it because it has a careful dosage amount given by pounds for the dog plus it is treat form that the dog loves to eat. According to the Heart Guard label it has been tested on sensitive dogs such as collies and proclaims to be safe for most dogs including collies. I suppose you could read the label on heart guard and the amount but I would be afraid I would over dose a dog.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

For my dogs I use Iverheart Max it is usually 10-15 $ less than HeartGuard.


----------



## brandyjo

Where can I find this? I usually go to tractor supply for my goat needs


----------



## packhillboers

Hello, Brandyjo,
You replied to an older thread here so it sometimes doesnt get noticed. Since I last was on this post.. I have a much better understanding of de-worming goats. You can get the supplies you need usually at a Tractor Supply Store. We since had a great success on deworming our goats with the ivermectin horse paste. After we did the dewormings 3 times with 10 days between each dosage, the goats all have good edge on the worm issue now. I have used the Equamax once a year (more expensive) as it will kill what ivermectin alone will not kill. We also give 3 times the amount per lb that is suggested for a horse. There is a lot of info on here about de-worming. I learned from these posts and did what was suggested and our goats look wonderful and we have not had any sick goats. 
If you have more questions, type in the search for Ivermectin or deworming or just start a new topic and someone will really be on soon to help with suggestions.


----------



## GoatMammaLaMesa

Perfect. Thank you so much. All info I needed was right here, and correct.


----------

